# How many bags?



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Of flourite or Eco complete do I need for a 75 gallon?


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

Trigga said:


> Of flourite or Eco complete do I need for a 75 gallon?


Im sure there is a mathematical equation for this ? but I would say 4 bags.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Cool. Yeah there prob is but I forget how much is in a bag.


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Obviously your planning to plant it. I would say no less than 4.


----------

